# Volcano Reservoir



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

This is clearly the strangest reservoir I have attempted. But a Volcano makes a great hydraulic facade for a res so I am pretty gung ho on it. Great design by Puzzledazn. :thumb:

I'll just layout the pics and I think it will be pretty clear what's happening.

First off the volcano I bought from Ebay was a joke so I made my own with a torch and sheet of plexi.







That's the schematic. The Volcano is inside a cube resting on a "floating" baseplate that is supported above the pond part of the res. The inlet is plumbed to the volcano so the "magma" bubbles out the top rolls down the side and is collected under the base plate (there will be a 3/4" gap around it.

The base for the volcano will be a layer of UV orange with black over it and cutouts in the black like pyroclastic flow.





Here's what passes for an aquarium volcano on eBay.





To get this to work I would have to sand it flat.













That didn't take long...

















The D-bag made the thing from yellow masking tape and black paper then brushed a thin coat of Resin over it...it absolutely reeks of MEK and would KILL any fish in an aquarium without a doubt...and is in no way suitable for immersion.





I cut a 12" square of 1/16" plexi and lopped off the corners into an octagon and fired up the torch.





I got to this point by using a large speed square clamped uprigth to the bench and heating the plexi and pulling it down like a hat maker would stretch a blacnk of felt over a form. I got a pretty good cone going and then switched over to a small aluminum lamp shade form a work light. Using clamps I was able to melt and fold the material into the desired shape.





Using a variety of implements I contiunued to heat and form and weld the material into the shape I desired.





I scuffed it on the sandpaper disks stuck to the bench to get an idea of where it would make contact and then marked and cut away the excess in an irregular and organic form.





The object would now lay almost perfectly flat...which it would need to, as I planned to glue to to a sub-base.





I traced the volcano onto a piece of 1/8" black acrylic and cut about 3/16" larger around it and then beveled the edge on the benchsander





Here you have a solid acrylic volcano that is non reactive, basically inert, and could easily be submerged for years in water without falling apart. In the background you have a toxic mistake waiting to happen. I am not saying that it would not serve a decorative puirpose...but it's just not safe for an aquarium...and would not hold up for long in a reservoir..and might effect the tubing and other plastic parts of the loop over time.





If I had a reason to make more than one of these I would likely have them thermoformed by the local INdustrial Plastics place that cut my reservoir parts on their laser. They have the ability to Mill one 36" cubic by CNC...all it take is money...





Since the volcano was not perfectly flat and needed a good seal I used this pernicious adhesive called Goop. This stuff can resole your tennis shoes..it drys to a firm yet flexible bond. This particular Goop is Marine Goop designed for contiuous submersion.





Then I started working with the surface to make it less smooth and perfect. I used Weldon 26...a thickened Methylacrylate Solvent type glue that dries hard as acrylic...It tends to eat into acrylic and do all sorts of ugly things...exactly what was required.





I will refrain from posting the lewd comment that come to mind...4Chan FTW...





I wanted to be sure the volcano and base were airtight and found sevarl pinholes in the bubbly parts of the volcano that I filled and bonded with the Weldon. The idea being that I could simply attach a barbed fitting to the underside of the base and (if leak tight) the Volcano would fll up and overflow as planned.





If I had used this one I would have made a plug for the top about an inch down and fitted that with a barb.





At this point I had huffed enough glue and decided I needed some paint fumes to complete my spastic high.





I started off using what duplicolor paints I had on hand, after applying a special adhesion-promoting undercoat.





I started with my darkest red and worked out from that..





I needed some yellow and orange in there...but all I had was candy metallics that were too translucent..
'




So I broke out the Oil-Based sharpie Paint Markers I just received. I had ordered these to touch up rivets..and went and got full sets of Fine Medium and Broad...I broke out the yellow red and orange Broad tips and started playing around...





Having been raised on National Geographic Magazine I had seen a few Volcanoes. The pyroclastic flow tends to go dull orange as it skins up and has rivers of bright yellow that break through it randomly...the colors represent different levels of heat really..then again it could be the fumes ^^





Everything is wet so it's shiney///but the black will dry to a satin and the paints will definitely look different when dry.





The Final touch was to mist the brilliant Paint marker colors with Candy red to mottle them and tone them.





I used Metalcast Gold sprayed onto a putty knife mixed with Red Primer to add some variation to the pools at the foot of the volcano.

Consider that there will be a UV reactive Red-Orange Fluid pumping over this surface...the UV lighting is going to toally screw with the non UV reactive pigments...so who knows what this will look like once we're done.

Anyway I need to let that sit for at least a day before proceeding to let everything settle.

I'll clue y\ou in on the rest of the plan later on today.


----------



## imperialreign (May 15, 2008)

effin awesome, man!

I'm at a complete lack of words   

That should look superb when done, and I'm itchin to see some pics in action!


----------



## Silverel (May 15, 2008)

How truly honored we all should be by your mere presence on our humble forums.

You certainly have a knack for designing some truly beautiful and functional pieces of PC modding artwork.

Rock on good sir. Rock on!


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2008)

Excellent picture captioning!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oq9Py9z-bE


----------



## Duxx (May 15, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5oq9Py9z-bE



Lol i love the commentary


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

It's the fumes


----------



## erocker (May 15, 2008)

Good video!  Love the music, must go well with the "fumes"!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

I am loving having tunes in the shop...it makes it much easier to work long hours...


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2008)

No offense intended here, but you kinda sound like "Buffalo Bill" from Silence of th Lambs. lol.

Awesome volcano so far tho.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

Rub that lotion on your skin BITCH


----------



## Wile E (May 15, 2008)

Would you fook me? I would fook me.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2008)

I want to see what you do to that POS you bought on ebay 

Looks amazing man!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> I want to see what you do to that POS you bought on ebay
> 
> Looks amazing man!



I'll fill it with human waste and mail it back....


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 15, 2008)

Dang man, you never cease to amaze me. I mean really, great work.


----------



## farlex85 (May 15, 2008)

Nice man. Now this is what we should be having the kids do in science fairs.


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

Cyber you fuckin' rock dude! 

your mod skillz are as diverse as your music selection!  

another GREAT mod from the  himself, cant wait to see what else is in store for us. you are an innovator and originator 

fumes FTW!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

I got a wicked hangover today...nothing but more fumes will cure it...TTYL


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I got a wicked hangover today...nothing but more fumes will cure it...TTYL



what you got brewin' for us 2day?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

Completed the base. Need that to cure then I can build a box to contain it and go from there. Lights will go underneath. Last I taclked with Puzzledazn no pump needed. I guess he is going to run this in his PC loop after all...


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)




----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

pompei 

lookin' good! you gonna add some red/orange to the base?


----------



## Silverel (May 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> pompei
> 
> lookin' good! you gonna add some red/orange to the base?



Might be kinda tough as the yellow is a bottom layer of plexi. Maybe some of those paint markers in the yellow tracks though. As it is, it looks great.

Heh, and here I though he was gonna go take a nap under a paint rag to cure his hangover.

Lookin' good CD. 

Have ye managed to fill that PoS "volcano" with enough fecal matter to ship?


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

i know its a bottom layer of plexi  

could still add some colour if he chose to...........

regardless excellent job CyberDruid


----------



## CyberDruid (May 15, 2008)

I have all the colors of UV reactive acrylic I know of...red invariably looks pink. I think the way to add the approriate orange hue is to go with a red-orange dye in the Fluid. The UV makes this acrylic glow Golden...and the Red tint below that should add a deeper color.

The plan is to have 4 UV lamps hidden in the top (behind the alumiunum angles) and a few more in the base right that will make the pond glow. THe ones up top should make the riverlets glow and make the fluid glow as it runs down the surfaces. We'll see.

He is defo using this inline with his PC loop...so no pump..just a pair of barbs on the outside.

THe top needs to be removable for cleaning and service so I'll just gasket that with a bead of silicon and trap it with mitred aluminum angles.

The base will have balck acrylic strips to hide tghe pond and aspace beneath the res for lights.

Should be done with this in the next day.


----------



## intel igent (May 15, 2008)

nice!

cant wait to see the lava flowin'!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 16, 2008)

That's for the next one sorry oops
:doh:






the BOX is very nice.





Made supports form 1/2" mitred to fit the corners.





The volcano sits on these





Like this





Glued in place





I added "dots" in the corners to niche the volcano base into.





I filed the cornes of the base to notch into the dots





Dots nice





Hows them apples...no worries about the ports not being sturdy.






I used a grommet and elbow to make the Volcano spurter...that's a technical term.





That's a purdy spurter there...





I think preparation H might be the answer...





I used enough tubing to make the volcano remoavable for cleaning





A clean volcano is a happy volcano





The loop actually helps lock the base into the dots.





Volcano in a box. The space under it is for lights.





I was going to use aluiminum on the top but I like this better.





Top lighting could easily be accomplished by laying a couple of CCL tubes across the top, or by using a 110VAC CCL in a desklamp.





The lid is two pieces...one exactly the size of the interoir and one exactly the size of the exterior...both beveled and polished. No gasket required. Easy access.


----------



## Silverel (May 16, 2008)

Truly admirable. I know there's more too


----------



## CyberDruid (May 16, 2008)

Yep the base gets closed in with a piece of mirror to reflect the lights up and a 3" strip runs around the bottom to hide that.


----------



## rampage (May 16, 2008)

amazing stuff, i have just looked up all you stuff on youtube, its all great, i expecialy like the tannerite ..lol


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

Just got back from a 6 hour MC ride... and now here's the shots I took before I left.

I'll head to the shop for a few minutes and see about getting some action





Hawt Sechs. Betcha never saw ports like that.





This thing belongs in a museum





I remade the top. Fusing two pieces together looked crappy to me so I made one from 1/2" material on the router...it fits perfectly and is incredibly clear.





That's the view...





I think the best way to top light this is with a desklamp and a 110VAC UV CCL light...putting stuff on top will block the view.





There's the lights.

Before I ship this out I will mount three switches and make a cover plate.

I have the vids of the res in action at night. It's stunning. May take a while to upload. 

Ta Ta


----------



## Silverel (May 17, 2008)

Ah, such a tease. Eagerly awaiting them sexy action shots! I may have to get some more lotion...


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2008)

Oooooohhhh. Very nice. Bitspower fittings I see.  I love the ones that came with my Bitspower res top. Gonna replace all of mine with them eventually.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

Here's some pics to tide you over

























And those are all taken DRY with just lighting 





MAGMA!  That's Dasani bottle water: no dye.















That's pretty astounding. I had no idea it would look like that. It's all just lighting...





Even under clourescent lighting the fluid appears red from the side.





From the top it's a constantly changing Fire of colors














Vids to follow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 17, 2008)

that's SOOOO sick man!

this one sells it for me... it's like there's hot lava inside! and FIRE!


----------



## Silverel (May 17, 2008)

-checks his pants-

I feel inadequate... o.o


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2008)

All I can say is HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## erocker (May 17, 2008)

Wow man!  Truly some awesome work!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

Damn vids are taking a long time to upload.

I felt the same way. I had NO idea what it would look like...


----------



## Duxx (May 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Damn vids are taking a long time to upload.
> 
> I felt the same way. I had NO idea what it would look like...



I believe all the comments up until now summarize everything perfectly.  HOLY SHIT!

That is truely beautiful,  I am anxiously waiting for a video of this baby in action.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

You gotta see this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwfBlPj8XvE


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

And this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ChzCkcA90BQ


----------



## Silverel (May 17, 2008)

That was HOT.

Awesome Awesome stuff CD. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Wile E (May 17, 2008)

Lol! You sounded like Bob Ross in those ones. I half expected "Happy little volcano" to come out of your mouth.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

I was truly so pleased and amazed I did something I rarely do and that was pat myself on the back on camera lol...but HOLY CRAP that thing looks amazing...


----------



## btarunr (May 17, 2008)

OMFG! This is awesome. This work deserves a patent.


----------



## echo75 (May 17, 2008)

amazing work man, this is a worlds first i guess.

i love the part you just blurted " ooohhh yeah!! " with obvious satisfaction in what you saw.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 17, 2008)

i can only agree with those said HOLY SHIT!!!!!   
ITS AWESOME!


----------



## Gam'ster (May 17, 2008)

I concur...........HOLY SHIT!!!!, Totally amazing.



Gam


----------



## rangerone766 (May 17, 2008)

someone has been putting the special stash in the bong, then drinking the water to come up with that idea.

really though that looks frickin awsome, well done.


----------



## intel igent (May 17, 2008)

H/F Cyber im speechless! 

you are a MOD GOD 

thnx for again for the tubage  i love m0d pr0n


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

Thanks...it's about done now. I need to drain it and do some tidying and add some switches.


----------



## panchoman (May 17, 2008)

that thing is amazing... 

im not worthy!


----------



## Azazel (May 17, 2008)

thats just showing off 

amazing dude i loove it


----------



## panchoman (May 17, 2008)

wait so are you going to add any like cool uv effects to the coolant or anything?


----------



## intel igent (May 17, 2008)

panchoman said:


> wait so are you going to add any like cool uv effects to the coolant or anything?



according to the thread the res's owner will be conjuring up some v00d00 sauce to make it radioactive


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

Yeah I just buiild em


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 17, 2008)

can i ask how much you will make it cost? (if i cant ask tell me, i wont)


----------



## panchoman (May 17, 2008)

some sick uv dye mix (like blood red with some orange/yellow) would really make that thing look sick!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

I expect the owner will post some shots once he get's it plumbed into his loop.

My pricing is between me and the client. Every job is different.


----------



## intel igent (May 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> My pricing is between me and the client. Every job is different.



if i was a pimpin' crackhead would i get a discunt?


----------



## panchoman (May 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I expect the owner will post some shots once he get's it plumbed into his loop.
> 
> My pricing is between me and the client. Every job is different.



of course tpu'ers get a discount right?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 17, 2008)

PM for details you tawdry slut


----------



## intel igent (May 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> you tawdry slut



hehehe LOL!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 18, 2008)

*Shipping Out*

I completed the wiring, cut a piece of mirror, made some braces to attach feet and put in a switch.

Ready to roll.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2008)

I have two words.  Sexy lava.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 19, 2008)

This reservoir stuff is too much fun. I hope I can get better at this and actually make some money.


----------



## wtf8269 (May 19, 2008)

Absolutely amazing.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> This reservoir stuff is too much fun. I hope I can get better at this and actually make some money.



I'm sure you could.  Especially if you made a double, since there aren't a whole lot of people who have three bays to give up.  Maybe a bolt-on res to go onto a 120mm fan bracket.  That would be a winner IMO.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 19, 2008)

A reservoir built exactly 120mm x 120mm x 25mm with a friggin prop in the center slowly revolving as the loop churns. Mount it anywhere you would mount a fan...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2008)

Sounds like a plan to me CD!  Or, you could have a zig-zagging waterfall from top to bottom (make the waterfall out of UV Orange acryl) and send it to me!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 19, 2008)

Right after I finish the next 35 things I have lined up...


----------



## DanishDevil (May 19, 2008)

Deal.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

dude omg holy shit...CD i love you and if you didnt mind one day im so gonna give you money to make me stuff one day when my DVD goes big..


----------



## psyko12 (May 19, 2008)

Wow that sure is some pretty crafting there!! OMFG theres a volcano beside my pc!!!


----------



## btarunr (May 19, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> This reservoir stuff is too much fun. I hope I can get better at this and actually make some money.



Patent sonny, patent


----------



## intel igent (May 20, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Patent sonny, patent



kinda hard to patent custom pieces.....

unless.....


----------



## aximbigfan (May 20, 2008)

Reminds me of tubgirl... j/k

Seriously, that is nothing short of an amazing mod. Have you thought about making a nozzle so that the water shoots out instead of slowly flowing?

Chris


----------



## btarunr (May 20, 2008)

intel igent said:


> kinda hard to patent custom pieces.....
> 
> unless.....



....he decides to mass-produce them 

If he patents it and licenses one of those countless Chinese toy-makers to produce them, he'll make "some" money out of it. All it takes is a good toy-maker, a contract with a company that makes fittings and cold-cathode lights.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 20, 2008)

Lamptron FTW! lol

Yeah I hope one day to make that step and have a "product" that I don't have to hand make...


----------



## flclisgreat (Jun 3, 2008)

how don't all the cathodes n such get wet? it looks to me like they should be covered in water


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2008)

the cathode compartment is separate from the volcano compartment IIRC


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks for covering that 'igent. It's what I call a tropical delusion...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Thanks for covering that 'igent. It's what I call a tropical delusion...



N/P Cyber 

a tropical delusion would be me on a beach somewhere unbearibly hot, sippin margarittas with like 10 senioritas dressed in their birthday suits


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 3, 2008)

Then a giant lickalotapus washes up on shore...no it's Cyber and Pedo-bear in a two-man submersible...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 3, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Then a giant lickalotapus washes up on shore...no it's Cyber and Pedo-bear in a two-man submersible...



ROFLMFAO! 

it was supposed to be my turn to be lickalotopus! damn you and pedo bear


----------

